# Ronda Rousey enlist Lucia Rijker as striking coach



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

> Amid the stir Ronda Rousey caused with her outspoken persona and title-winning fight against Miesha Tate, UFC president Dana White recently wondered whether she would become the Lucia Rijker of MMA – a dominant champ on a too-small stage.
> 
> As Rousey prepares for her first title defense, Rijker can now weigh in on that question.
> 
> ...


Source: http://mmajunkie.com/news/29502/strikeforce-champ-rousey-enlists-lucia-rijker-as-striking-coach-ahead-of-kaufman-bout.mma

This is awesome IMO.. Rijker was a ******* monster back in the day.. Here's a couple videos of her:


----------



## joh2141 (Jul 5, 2012)

I think Rousey WILL be the Lucia of this generation. Her Judo is not to be trifled with, and her grappling is insanely good. She can kick a lot of male MMA fighter's ass. I generally don't follow WMMA but I will watch Rousey any day. She puts on a fight. There's not too many fighters you can say put on a great fight just by grappling alone. Although as far as pure power and striking goes, I don't think Rousey will match Lucia. As far as dominance in the division, yeah definitely. She's an Olympic medalist; one of the best in the world for her class.


----------



## gwest40 (Jul 31, 2011)

joh2141 said:


> She can kick a lot of male MMA fighter's ass.


I seriously doubt that. Put her in the cage against Jon Jones, JDS, or even Fedor before you make such an outrageous claim. She would get smashed pretty easily.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

gwest40 said:


> I seriously doubt that. Put her in the cage against Jon Jones, JDS, or even Fedor before you make such an outrageous claim. She would get smashed pretty easily.


----------



## joh2141 (Jul 5, 2012)

gwest40 said:


> I seriously doubt that. Put her in the cage against Jon Jones, JDS, or even Fedor before you make such an outrageous claim. She would get smashed pretty easily.


You just named LHW and HWs... Put her against male fighters her weight and she will toss them around with her judo and submit them via arm bar. At least have common sense man or are you just trolling? My claim is not that outrageous


----------



## Sharon (Jun 14, 2012)

This girl sounds like a badass too. Never heard of her though


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Lucia Rijker's punching power is on par with Houston Alexander.. That is not shit talk, that is not exaggeration, it has been proven. She weighs 140lbs.


----------



## joh2141 (Jul 5, 2012)

MRBRESK said:


> Lucia Rijker's punching power is on par with Houston Alexander.. That is not shit talk, that is not exaggeration, it has been proven. She weighs 140lbs.


Well that's where the form comes in. They say a lot of your punching power and kicking power comes from your form and stance rather than the muscles itself.


----------

